# Fire pit grill



## PDS (Jul 10, 2009)

I am not sure if this is the right forum category for this question, but I couldn't think of any other category on which to post.
At my cabin up North, I have something many cabins have...a circular fire pit bordered with stones along the river. We sit by it, roast marshmallows, etc, and its a popular place at sunset as it keeps the bugs away. 
I'd like to start using it to grill steaks, burgers and the like. I've been looking around and I see there's a place in Iowa called Pilot Rock that has a number of fire ring options that provide cast iron grates for grilling, indirect smoking or the like. I know that Cabelas has some setups where you drive a metal post in the ground to which you attach a grill...but complaints often center around the post not holding the weight of the food. I have seen rigs where a guy takes a piece of catwalk, say 12" x 12", or so and sets it on stones or welds or attaches sturdy legs to it to anchor it into the ground. Sure, I have the old reliable charcoal grill but want to move on to something over the open fire...and possible indirect heat cooking/smoking. I want something that is either permanent or easily removable to deter theft when I'm not there. 
Any suggestions?


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

How about something like this? It's about 12"w x 24"l. It folds up when not in use. To use, just fold the legs open and set it over the fire. If it's too low to the fire, you could just set it on some bricks on each end. I don't even know where I got this. I think my wife bought it for a camping trip she took with her sister and some friends a long time ago but it never even got used. It's been in the basement ever since. It was purchased at Sports Authority for about $13. I know because it still has the sticker on it.  Check places like Dunhams, Gander Mtn., Dicks, etc. You should be able to find them in the camping section.


----------



## The_Don (Apr 28, 2008)

I used something like that John except its an old oven rack.


----------



## 2Lman (Jul 15, 2009)

i use a piece of expanded metal.. find a place that sells steel.. it comes in full sheets and they can cut it to any size for you.. you only pay for what you get.. the heavier metal with the bigger holes is what i use.. works great ..


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

What's your budget?

http://www.firepit-and-grilling-guru.com/fire-pit-construction.html

http://myfirepitonline.com/

My favorite

http://www.enhancecompanies.com/do-it-yourself/firepits.php


----------



## bigbuckbob (Jan 26, 2009)

Not sure what kind of money you want to spend but I was at Jay's in Clare this past sunday they have a do it all cooker. Made to do everything you could want to do over a open fire. It was rather priceeeee (sorry can not remember cost) Just remember looking at it and going AWESOME then saw the price and I about POOPED my pants.Definatly worth seeing . Hope I could help----- Rob


----------



## Dust (Aug 29, 2003)

I like a tripod with the grill suspended by a chain. It's easy to adjust and movable.

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...10202&cm_ite=0009522512974a&_requestid=146845


----------



## catman04 (Jan 20, 2009)

I agree with Dust, we use a tri pod grill when camping, The nice thing about them is the fact you can adjust the height of the grill very easily and they are reasonably priced.


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

For on the cheap solutions I am sure any old BBQ grill rack can be retro-fitted, to meet your needs, and I dont see anyone stealing this type of system, I see old BBQ's on the curb and they will have all kinds of shapes (round, squre or whatever), also may want to consider just a replacement rack for a BBQ, and add you own legs. I can taste them steaks arleady.


----------



## outdoor junkie (Sep 16, 2003)

catman04 said:


> I agree with Dust, we use a tri pod grill when camping, The nice thing about them is the fact you can adjust the height of the grill very easily and they are reasonably priced.


Have one too. They're great until you start taking food off and it gets unbalanced and the rest falls into the fire. And don't ever try and cook hot dogs on it. Managed to keep 3 out of a whole package out of the fire last summer. i would go a different route.


----------



## HemlockNailer (Dec 22, 2000)

PDS, I cook a lot on our firepit. I use a stainless steel grate which I have owned for over 20 years but any type will do that fits your needs. I like mine strong because I use it with my dutch ovens. Play the wind when cooking ,you don't want to be down wind. I place the grate on the top of the pit then place the far side in a piece of unistrut that spans the diameter of the pit. Any piece of heavy steel or pipe will work. You control the heat with the amount and placment of your fire. With this method you can add or remove wood as neccessary.


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

I had a guy build me a 3'x3' stainless grate for about $ 100. I have one of the circular bricked up fire pits with the steel inserts and the size I have covers that pit perfectly and I've cooked for 60 people on it. 

It has 1" stainless tubing on the four outsides and 3/8" cross members. Find ssomeone that does welding or works in a shop that does a lot of stainless work. Guy I had do it works in a shop where they manufacture commercial stainless kitchen equipment.

Problem with some of the heavier duty steel units that are available is, they are painted and after the paint burns off and they sit out for a while, they rust and I
ca'nt stand cooking on a rusty grate.


----------

